# Any Saskatchewan Hunters here??



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

No advice,

I am from Alberta also and was wondering how you licence yourself to hunt in Saskatchewan.


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

There are many areas of the province that allow a Canadian resident to hunt without a guide for whitetail deer. The areas we have hunted in the past have a 2 month archery season and a shorter rifle season in Nov. The cost of a tag and licence are quite a bit higher. After everything is said and done its about 170 dollars. You can get a copy of the Sask hunting regs if you google it.


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

You guys from Alberta can hunt anywhere you wish with out the use of a guide if you're looking to hunt whitetails. I believe you just need a Habitat certificate and your tag. The tag will be over $100 but well worth it as there are some real monsters that live up north.
The only people that require a guide are non-resident hunters and are restricted to hunt the northern zones.
If you do a google search you can find the current 2007 regs in PDF format. Search "2007 hunter and trapping guide Saskatchewan"

Cheers!!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Not so much...there is a cutoff line below which only residents of Sk can hunt...If I'm correct, it's Hwy 49...above that, Canadian residents can hunt without a guide, and below that only Sk residents can hunt whitetail...


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

DJS, pm sent.


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks. Sent you one back.


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Davik said:


> Not so much...there is a cutoff line below which only residents of Sk can hunt...If I'm correct, it's Hwy 49...above that, Canadian residents can hunt without a guide, and below that only Sk residents can hunt whitetail...



Im thinking rifle here where Canadian residents can hunt pretty the same as Sask residents, my mistake.
If you are hunting Archery you are quite restricted to Northern zones with the exception of the Regina/ Moose Jaw and Saskatoon WMZ's.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is the gospel on White Tailed Deer Hunting
for Canadian Residents in Saskatchewan.

*White Tail*
*Rifle*
Nov26 -Dec1

Zones 1 to 19, 21 to 30, 35 to 47, 51, 52, Last Mountain Lake
National Wildlife Area, Duck Mountain Provincial Park and that portion
of Douglas Provincial Park located west of Diefenbaker Lake (Gordon
McKenzie Arm)

*White Tail
Archery*

Regina/Moose Jaw and Saskatoon wildlife management zones
*Sept 1 - Oct 4*

Zones 48 to 50, 53 to 55, Fort a la Corne and Horsehide Lake wildlife
management units
*Sept 1 - Oct31*

Buckland/Prince Albert Wildlife Management Zone
*Sept 1 Dec 1*

Zones 56 to 69, Greenwater Lake, Meadow Lake, Narrow Hills, Wildcat
Hill and Clarence-Steepbank Lakes provincial parks, Round Lake and
Bronson Forest recreation sites
*Sept 1 - Oct 31*

Zones 70 to 73, Lac La Ronge Provincial Park and that portion of
Clearwater River Provincial Park located south of 57 degrees north
latitude
*Sept 1 - Dec 4*

A 2007 Wildlife Habitat Certificate must be purchased to validate a game bird, big game or fur license. Your hunting license, and habitat certificate must be carried with you at all times while hunting.

Wildlife Habitat Certificate....$10.90
Canadian Resident White Tailed Deer Tag....$138.69

All Info can be found at these two links.

*Saskatchewan Wildlife Management Zones Map-2007*
http://www.se.gov.sk.ca/fishwild/huntingguide/WildlifeManagementZonesMap-2007.pdf


*2007 Saskatchewan Hunter's and Trapper's Guide*
http://www.se.gov.sk.ca/fishwild/huntingguide/2007 Hunters and Trappers Guide.pdf

Enjoy Your Hunt


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

There is also a rifle season in around Meadow Lake for all of November for Canadian residents.


----------

